# 10,000K bulbs on a Planted tank?



## robitreef

I know that many reef hobbyists use 10,000K bulbs -either PC or MH, but what about for planted tanks?


----------



## Rolo

They work well on planted tanks too, many use them. Kelvin ultimately is for your color preference.


----------



## robitreef

Rolo, I have never seen a 10,000 K PC. I have seen 14,000 and 20,000K MH and they produce a really blue light, but not as blue as actinics. Does the 10,000K produce a nice crisp white light? The 6500K's I have look white when viewing the lights, but the tank looks a little yellowish.


----------



## glenhead

I have a pair of the 55W GE 9325K bulbs (which are obviously danged close to 10kK bulbs) in a 4ft strip light. They put out a good white light, and the plants are slurping it up. I changed from 6500K bulbs, and know what you mean about the yellowish cast - though they look nice in my 20gal unplanted tank for the livebearing fishes (Pineapple Swords look good, but the Endler's Livebearers look a bit bland compared to the 9325s). Granted, I also more than doubled the watts per gallon, too, so that has more to do with the plants' happiness than the color, but the plants and fish look great. The Tetras (Black Neons, Lemons, and Glowlights) really pop with the 9325s. The reds of the _Alternanthera_ and _Ludwigia_ are especially nice with the whiter bulbs.

Glen


----------



## bharada

glenhead said:


> I have a pair of the 55W GE 9325K bulbs (which are obviously danged close to 10kK bulbs) in a 4ft strip light....


This is a textbook case of Kelvin rating having little to do with actual light color. While the typical 10000K bulb will put out a very stark white light, the GE 9325 is very pink/purple. This is very evident with light spillage onto walls.

What I've used over my 40gal breeder are 8800K 96W PC bulbs. Still a white light, but a little less harsh than the 10000K tubes I tried previously. I agree that 6700K tubes tend to have a yellow cast to them.


----------



## trenac

A 10000k bulb gives out a blue white or bluish tint. Individuals use any where from a 5500k-10000k bulbs, they mix/match depending on the color effect they are wanting.


----------



## robitreef

I'm reviving this post with a couple questions: For anyone out there using the 10,000K PC's:

Have you found this temperature to be detrimental to your plant growth? I believe I read that plants with red pigments will not look good with this type of light. 

Has anyone mixed 6500K with 10,000K and what have been the results?

I would like to try the 8800K, but they are square pin configuration and I have straight pin PC bulbs.


----------



## david lim

As plant growth is concerned, most bulbs produce enough light in the red and blue spectrums to grow plants, regardless of K rating. 

With that said I find that K rating comes to personal preference. Many people like the more yellow warmth look of 6500 K bulbs. Some like that pinkish of the GE aquarays 9325K, etc. 

I like the 10000K bulbs, but be careful of the manufacturer. I have found that some 10000k bulbs are fairly yellow (for example from petsupplyliquidators.com). I use a geisemann 10000K MH that many reefers consider to be too yellow, but I find it's perfect. It's the only bulb over the tank.

For PCF I really like the way the 9325K aquaray mixes with a 10000k bulb. I've also tried the 6500K/10000K combo but I find the latter beats it out. These are all just personal preferences though :0).

David


----------



## Rolo

robitreef said:


> I would like to try the 8800K, but they are square pin configuration and I have straight pin PC bulbs.


I'm using the 8800k in a 4x65w STRAIGHTpin aqualight. It is more then possible...what fixture are you using?


----------



## robitreef

Rolo,

I have a fixture from Pet Supply Liquidators- A 48" 4X55W PC fixture. Where did you find the 8800K straight pin bulbs? I believe 65W will work on my fixture (correct me if I am wrong)? I like the look of Amano's tanks, where he has a whiter versus yellower light. I think Jeff Senske mentioned in another post that Amano uses 8000K HQI in his tanks.


----------



## freshreef

in my setup two bulbs out of 6 are philips aquarelle 10000K - great color and good results


----------



## Rolo

Robitreef said:


> Rolo,
> 
> I have a fixture from Pet Supply Liquidators- A 48" 4X55W PC fixture. Where did you find the 8800K straight pin bulbs? I believe 65W will work on my fixture (correct me if I am wrong)? I like the look of Amano's tanks, where he has a whiter versus yellower light. I think Jeff Senske mentioned in another post that Amano uses 8000K HQI in his tanks.


The 8800k bulb I'm using ARE square-pin, but with _very_ minor rewiring I can use them with a straight-pin aqualight fixture. Got them from Hello Lights. AFAIK, there is no straight pin 8800k bulb of the same color.

I'm not familiar with your fixture, and there was an excellent thread about doing the rewiring on aqualights that would give you ideas...but it isn't here. Would you like pictures of how I did it?


----------



## robitreef

Pics would be great. I currently have the 6500K from Pet Supply Liquidators, and though they look white when viewing them directly, they look yellow in the tank. In the past I had a 29gal straight pin PC with 55W 7100K Jalli lights. They did have more of a white appearance, so that is an option as well. The only other issue I have to figure out was the fact that two of my PC's burned out in a 6-7 month lifespan. It could have been some bad bulbs, but the fixture I have doesn't have fans built in. I don't know if I can wire up some fans, as there is not really any room for a transformer, and I don't know if I can wire them to one of the existing ballasts. Maybe I can get away with a small clip on fan that will blow some heat off.


----------



## chiahead

What about using the All Glass power compact system. It says it uses 9325k bulbs. Anyone use these or heard about there performance? I amm looking to suppliment my 4x65w (6700k) Coralife strip now with a higher K rating setup. I was looking for about 120w or so to add to what I have. Other than the all glass setup what would u all recomend? I wanna try to stick to the power compact system, if possible. Thx


----------



## cousinkenni

Chiahead,

I had the same question about two months ago. I purchased the bulbs and not only do they work great, they look great.

Here are two links that Gomer sent me a while back:

9325 photo

9325 tank

Ken T.


----------



## glenhead

We have the All-Glass 4-foot version of the 9325 setup - two bulbs, 110 watts over a 55 gallon tank. The fishes' colors really pop, the _Ludwigia repens_ and _Alternanthera reineckii_ are both a gorgeous red, the _Ceratopteris thalictroides_ grows a twenty-inch long frond in less than a week. We changed from some 6800K NO bulbs, and haven't looked back. With DIY CO2 *and* heavy aeration (a bubble wand at the back of the tank) the plants are going nuts. Dosing with PMDD and Excel. The _L. repens_ grows at least two inches a week. We have some dwarf hairgrass (_E. parvulus_)that was a bit crippled by my original understanding of planting, but it's starting to bush out and fill in, too. In summary, they're danged good bulbs, IME/O.


----------



## chiahead

sweet thanks for the info I just ordered 4 55w GE 9325k bubls to replace my current 6700k bulbs. I will let you all know how the tank changes after they are installed.


----------



## chiahead

I just installed my new Ge 9325k bulbs- I repl all 4 of them from 6700k. What a difference in initial appearance. So bright and much more of a white/pink light rather than that yellow looking 6700k. I have to wait to see what the plants think as the days go by but so far Im rather impressed. Thanks for your advice all. I will post some pics after I get them developed(no digital camera yet-boo hoo).


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Looks like they're having back-order problems as these bulbs became all too popular in such a short time. I just called them and that's what the guy told me. I should expect to get mine by next Tuesday. They are based in Kansas.


Paul


----------



## chiahead

my first full day with the new bulbs and all the plants are pearling 250% more than before. Some plants I never saw pearl before are pearling now. I cant believe the difference. Even with the 40w drop from 65x to 55w that photosynthesising of the plants in increased. Awesome!


----------



## christanto

chiahead said:


> my first full day with the new bulbs and all the plants are pearling 250% more than before. Some plants I never saw pearl before are pearling now. I cant believe the difference. Even with the 40w drop from 65x to 55w that photosynthesising of the plants in increased. Awesome!


where can we order those bulbs? could you give the specs?


----------



## chiahead

I ordered mine at Atlantalightbulbs.com specs are straight pin 55w 9325k 20.70 inch length 67cri 4800 lumen

http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/ecart/20Review.asp?ProductCode=55WAQUARIUMBULB

I have heard there is another vendor that has them I dont remeber which one maybe in this post.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Got my GE 9325 bulbs today! At first they looked a little pink for me when compared to the 6500K, which looked more yellow. Still, I like how they look when I had them on for a period of time today. Very nice and bright. Plants pearled in no time!



Paul


----------

